# TM Head needs to be backwards to give me proper range.



## fender66 (Apr 25, 2011)

Okay...I've given up.

Somehow, my TM head needs to be turned around so that the range of "desired" directions from my pedal work. I've removed the head, I've twisted the shaft, I've tightened everything and for the life of me I can't figure out how this happened.

The direction arrow on the top still is pointing in the right direction as it propels. It's just the range of direction that has flipped 180 degrees.

Any thoughts on how this happened, or more importantly...how to turn it around. When I loosen the shaft, and spin it 180...then my pedal is off by 180 also. Damn thing! #-o


----------



## richg99 (Apr 25, 2011)

What brand; model etc. TM do you have?

Rich

p.s. Any chance that you have the pos/neg cables reversed?


----------



## huntinfool (Apr 25, 2011)

Sounds like you need to take the head off and adjust the gear.


----------



## Popeye (Apr 25, 2011)

Duck tape over the indicator and use a sharpie to draw a new arrow.

You're welcome.


----------



## fender66 (Apr 25, 2011)

No guys.....it's not the arrow. As in my original post...



> The direction arrow on the top still is pointing in the right direction as it propels. It's just the range of direction that has flipped 180 degrees.



It's the position of the head. The wire bundle that comes out of the back of the head and goes to my pedal has to be facing forward (as in pointing ahead of the boat) for my range of motion on the pedal to be correct.

I know it's difficult to explain, but I'm trying. #-o 

It's not a matter of removing the "arrow indicator" and re-aligning it 180 degrees. The arrow STILL points in the direction the motor propels.


----------



## freetofish (Apr 25, 2011)

I think the gazornoblatz pin has sheered off and needs replacing...that oft times causes the dumafliget spring to stretch and you know what trouble that can be. You probably will need to call Tri-State trolling motor repain and ask for the gazornbkatz repair person... He can fix it... He fixed mine.


----------



## richg99 (Apr 25, 2011)

Is this a cable controlled TM? R


----------



## Brine (Apr 25, 2011)

Take a vid with the camera and post.

Maybe play a little diddy on the harp as you explain..... :mrgreen:


----------



## fender66 (Apr 26, 2011)

Here's a quick vid I took this AM to try to help explain.

Remember.....the arrow on the top of the head is pointing the same direction of the thrust and is correct. It's the position of the head that is backwards.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_RHXFnYj38w


----------



## redbug (Apr 26, 2011)

if i were you i would post that video on bassboat central in the trolling motor section.
I'm sure john the mod from that section will be able to help


----------



## fender66 (Apr 26, 2011)

redbug said:


> if i were you i would post that video on bassboat central in the trolling motor section.
> I'm sure john the mod from that section will be able to help



Done. Hope I figure this out. It's bugging me to death!


----------



## richg99 (Apr 26, 2011)

It's bugging me too. I cannot, for the life of me, figure out how something like that could happen. 

For your situation to occur, it would take the two cable ends to be switched. I am presuming you didn't mess around with that part of the TM.... rich


----------



## fender66 (Apr 26, 2011)

richg99 said:


> It's bugging me too. I cannot, for the life of me, figure out how something like that could happen.
> 
> For your situation to occur, it would take the two cable ends to be switched. I am presuming you didn't mess around with that part of the TM.... rich



Rich.....the prop on the TM is NOT running backwards. This is NOT electrical. Totally mechanical. Maybe I'm still not explaining it well enough. I'm going to try to dig into it again tonight though! #-o


----------



## RPjet (Apr 26, 2011)

Fender,

Here is your chance. Tell the wife it is hopelessly broken and you need to buy a new MinnKota! Problem solved. :LOL2: 

Dave


----------



## richg99 (Apr 26, 2011)

fender....sorry I wasn't clear. The cables that I was referring to in my most recent post were the mechanical cables that drive the head back and forth. 

Much, much earlier, in this thread,..... at which time I didn't know what type of TM that you had...I wondered about the electrical cables. Sorry for the confusion. rich


----------



## Brine (Apr 26, 2011)

Here ya go man. Sounds like the ticket...

https://texasfishingforum.com/forums/ubbthreads.php/ubb/showflat/topic/373751/gonew/1


----------



## richg99 (Apr 26, 2011)

Nice find, Brine....hope that LINK is the answer for fender. Rich


----------



## Popeye (Apr 26, 2011)

Man, I was just joshin' around and I got credit in the video. Can you imagine if I had actually come up with something useful?


----------



## Brine (Apr 26, 2011)

Popeye said:


> Man, I was just joshin' around and I got credit in the video. Can you imagine if I had actually come up with something useful?



We would have heard the harp!


----------



## Popeye (Apr 26, 2011)

Which is a whole lot betterer than You-Know-Who, harping on me.


----------



## fender66 (Apr 26, 2011)

Brine...you're a genius. Thanks.

I actually considered doing that a couple times, BUT...convinced myself that there was no way that the teeth in those gears could have possibly jumped or skipped as tight as they are in that housing. I was totally convinced that if they had skipped, teeth would be broken or the housing cracked. None of which happened.

It's fixed now though. Guess I should have trusted my first idea more. #-o 

=D> =D>


----------



## bulldog (Apr 26, 2011)

So here I have been with the same darn problem for the last year and I was too stubborn to fix it. Guess who has two thumbs and their trolling motor in going to be fixed when I get the boat back later this week? THIS GUY!!!


----------



## richg99 (Apr 27, 2011)

Best thing about this group. People helping people ... I, too, will file this one away for when my TM jumps the track Rich


----------



## fender66 (Apr 27, 2011)

bulldog said:


> So here I have been with the same darn problem for the last year and I was too stubborn to fix it. Guess who has two thumbs and their trolling motor in going to be fixed when I get the boat back later this week? THIS GUY!!!



I know how to do it now so if you need help or extra fingers to go with your two thumbs...let me know. :LOL2:


----------

